
“I, Pencil: My Family Tree as Told to Leonard E. Read” (1958) - rfreytag
http://www.econlib.org/library/Essays/rdPncl1.html
======
rfreytag
So influential there is a documentary of it:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IYO3tOqDISE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IYO3tOqDISE)

